# 6th Annual Texas State Wide Datsun/Nissan Car Show



## Devil280Z (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello all. The Capital Z of Texas Datsun/Nissan car show is on it's 6th year. This is the largest Datsun/Nissan/Infinity only car show in the state. The show is September the 18th at the Rudy's BBQ in Round Rock Texas. This show is open to any Datsun/Nissan/Infinity vehicle in any state of repair. You DO NOT need to have a concours quality show queen. You can even bring your work in progress, I am. Any way check here for details and I'll see you at the show.  
http://www.capitalzoftexas.com/archives/events/9.18.2004/show2004.php


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

cool
thx for posting


----------



## Devil280Z (Aug 26, 2004)

Radioaktiv said:


> cool
> thx for posting


No problem. BTW you have about 2 weeks left. If you live in Texas and love Nissans you need to be there. :thumbup:


----------



## Devil280Z (Aug 26, 2004)

You now have 3 Days till the show!
Here's a review of last years show.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/october03/texas_meet/


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

damn
wish it was closer
i really wanna go


----------

